# Who has Rite Aid Snow Accounts 2016-17 ?



## Snow65 (Dec 3, 2004)

Anyone know which National has the 2016-17 Rite Aid snow accounts for the PA /DE /NJ areas ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 160SR (Oct 1, 2014)

Walgreens is buying out Rite-Aid and closing a bunch of places.
Not sure about your area.
Walgreens has a web site for service vendors. The way I read it you have to be approved by Walgreens first, then their management company.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

if the previous post is correct
usm has the northeast currently for walgreens


----------



## 160SR (Oct 1, 2014)

So does that mean nobody gets paid if they take on a Rite-Aid ?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah, USM won't pay lol. Go ahead and do as many walgreens as you can. First you need signoffs, for every service, then you need to process online/via phone, then send in invoices with slips signed, they then take them and forward to CBRE management for processing, CBRE pays USM, USM sits on money then pays you, so in 180 days you'll see most of your money but not more than about 80% of it, it will be next summer and you'll still be chasing down that 20% if your lucky. the walgreens/usm combo is about as bad as the 2011 usm/walmart combo fallout...


----------



## nwalsh213 (Sep 19, 2012)

What about New York? Does USM have Rite Aid sites in New York as well?


----------



## snowbuddy1617 (Sep 22, 2016)

mirror lawn turf doctor has vermont and michigan


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

I thought springwise still had rite aid... maybe I'm mistaken?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

TPCLandscaping said:


> I thought springwise still had rite aid... maybe I'm mistaken?


Springtime lost them in Maine anyway. I'm still trying to find out who has them.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

MSS Mow said:


> Springtime lost them in Maine anyway. I'm still trying to find out who has them.


springwise doesn't have much of anything, for some reason i think they've gone down substantially in contracts over the years.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Got two Walgreen in my City. Don't even phase me. They got a different Contractor every season.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I know Ferandino has all the Walgreens for snowplowing in upstate NY. Worked one summer with them for landscaping and probably never would again. I had no problems with payment but I couldn't handle how little they know about what they were doing and I knew that going in. It was worth it that summer, all the properties I did were right by my other properties and i knew I'd get paid you just have to follow there ridiculous protocols. Now it's not worth the headache


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT (Nov 3, 2016)

We hate USM nothing but crooks did there landscaping this year and lost so much money in mulch all they do is rotate us idiots who need property to survive.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MFRPropertiesCT said:


> We hate USM nothing but crooks did there landscaping this year and lost so much money in mulch all they do is rotate us idiots who need property to survive.


What are your plans on collecting the lost earnings?


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT (Nov 3, 2016)

No clue still speaking to my attorney, I heard the rotation of landscapers is huge. Seems they can't keep them on site


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT (Nov 3, 2016)

Goes like this Sam gets hired Samsays he's a landscaper but isn't just a kid n dad in a truck. They can't handle such a big account property looks terrible next landscaper thinks subbing be easier no chasing money hired to the site. Now remember Sam didn't handle site for 3 months so at this time site manager questions USM gets on their ass threatens to fire, remember this ... so now USM jumps on new landscaper but landscaper just got it it will take time to fix property they have mulched and cleaned but there's just a little bit left to beautify it now USM decides it's not quick enough moves onto another new landscaper showing site manager look we made changes now middle landscaper gets prorated pay after spending 300 on mulch mmmm paid 187.00


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT (Nov 3, 2016)

True story and these mngmt companies keep sucking up all properties forcing new businesses to use em


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT (Nov 3, 2016)

Ramairfreak98ss said:


> Yeah, USM won't pay lol. Go ahead and do as many walgreens as you can. First you need signoffs, for every service, then you need to process online/via phone, then send in invoices with slips signed, they then take them and forward to CBRE management for processing, CBRE pays USM, USM sits on money then pays you, so in 180 days you'll see most of your money but not more than about 80% of it, it will be next summer and you'll still be chasing down that 20% if your lucky. the walgreens/usm combo is about as bad as the 2011 usm/walmart combo fallout...


Happened to us read my post it's not just snow


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MFRPropertiesCT said:


> Goes like this Sam gets hired Samsays he's a landscaper but isn't just a kid n dad in a truck. They can't handle such a big account property looks terrible next landscaper thinks subbing be easier no chasing money hired to the site. Now remember Sam didn't handle site for 3 months so at this time site manager questions USM gets on their ass threatens to fire, remember this ... so now USM jumps on new landscaper but landscaper just got it it will take time to fix property they have mulched and cleaned but there's just a little bit left to beautify it now USM decides it's not quick enough moves onto another new landscaper showing site manager look we made changes now middle landscaper gets prorated pay after spending 300 on mulch mmmm paid 187.00


You don't have to explain to me, Been there done that many moons ago. Unless they got a retainer they can just get the next one in line. Not worth the hassle and possibly me hunting someone down out of state.


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT (Nov 3, 2016)

Looking for CT contracts now


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

wait you subbed it out, didn't check on the account and now you think its USM's fault? I don't think they are a good company but it sounds like you shot yourself in the foot from the start! 

and now your looking for contracts to plow, are you going to sub these out too and not pay attention to them? It sounds like you got what you deserved. If you sign on to take care of a place, take care of it, if you can't handle it, get out!


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT (Nov 3, 2016)

No we didn't sub nothing we were the subs


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT (Nov 3, 2016)

USM subbed to us


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT (Nov 3, 2016)

What we are looking to do is be a sub for this snow season


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Nothing new to see here. Move along


----------

